#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Культура и искусство японских самураев - выставочный проект (Москва)

## Марина В

Арт-центр "Ветошный"
Красная площадь, Ветошный переулок, 13
(обратная сторона ГУМа)
Вторник – воскресенье с 11-00 до 22-00
(касса прекращает работу в 21-00) 
Понедельник – выходной день.

Билеты:
Стандарт – 400 рублей (будни)/500 рублей (выходные)
Льготные:
Студенты, пенсионеры, инвалиды (при предъявлении соответствующего документа) – 300 рублей
Школьники (до 14 лет) – 200 рублей
Участники и ветераны ВОВ, дошкольники – бесплатно.

Дополнительная информация на сайте http://www.isamurai.ru/

Проект включает в себя экспозицию оружия и доспехов самураев, предметов искусства и быта, показательные выступления и мастер-классы мастеров меча, чайные церемонии, кинопоказы, мастер-классы по икэбане, оригами, каллиграфии (сё-до) и многое другое. 

24 ДЕКАБРЯ (ПЯТНИЦА)

15.00-17.00 – Надевание доспеха (зал додзё). Проводит Дмитрий Белинцев и Пшемыская Оксана (Этно-шоу «Последний самурай»).17.00 – Лекция на тему: Самураи. Жизнь, смерть, бессмертие". Проводит Станислав Зюсько, филосов, востоковед.

20.00 – Лекция из цикла «Путешествия по Японии с Олегом Матвеевым» (впечатления от поездок, экскурсы в историю, фото из личного архива)

25 ДЕКАБРЯ (СУББОТА)

12.00 – Демонстрация техники владения японским мечом в традиции школы Мусо Дзикиден Эйсин-рю.

13.00 – Экскурсия по экспозиции. Ведёт куратор проекта Аистов Юрий (3 дан Мусо Дзикиден Эйсин Рю Сейто Сэйдэн).

15.00-17.00 — Надевание доспеха (зал додзё). Проводит Дмитрий Белинцев и Пшемыская Оксана (Этно-шоу «Последний самурай»).

15.00 – Мастер-класс по Айкидо Айкикай.

16.00 – Демонстрация техники работы с мечом (кэн-дзюцу) и коротким мечом (кодати) школы Тэнсин Сёдэн Катори Синто Рю. Проводят представители школы Тэнсин Сёдэн Катори Синто Рю. Руководитель Лукьянов Станислав Владимирович.

17.00 – Лекция на тему: "От джедаев до "Матрицы". Путь воина и современное кино" . Проводит Станислав Зюсько, филосов, востоковед.
18.00 – Лекция «Роль различных религий в истории развития самурайства. Мифы и реальность». Ведёт куратор проекта Аистов Юрий (3 дан Мусо Дзикиден Эйсин Рю Сейто Сэйдэн).

19.00 – Мастер класс по Будзинкан Будо (6 традиционных самурайских школ и 3 школы ниндзюцу). Проводят Мезер В.В.(сидоси 7 дан), Матеш М.В. (сидоси 5 дан) и Карауш Д.Н. (сидоси 5 дан), Клуба искусств Востока «Будзинкан».

20.00 – Экскурсия по экспозиции.

26 ДЕКАБРЯ (ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕ)

12.00 – Демонстрация техники владения японским мечом в традиции школы Мусо Дзикиден Эйсин-рю.

13.00 – Экскурсия по экспозиции. Ведёт куратор проекта Аистов Юрий (3 дан Мусо Дзикиден Эйсин Рю Сейто Сэйдэн).

13.00 – Демонстрация искусства икэбана. Создание новогодней кадомацу ("сосна у входа"). Проводит мастер Мундузбаева Чинара, вице-президент Московского отделения «Ikebana International».

14.00 – Мастер-класс по оригами. Праздничная упаковка. Проводит Кузнецова Надежда (мастер японского искусства: мастер оригами, профессор Икенобо, мастер чайной церемонии Омотэ Сэнкэ).

15.00-17.00 — Надевание доспеха (зал додзё). Проводит Дмитрий Белинцев и Пшемыская Оксана (Этно-шоу «Последний самурай»).

15.00 – Лекция «Значение воспитания и образа жизни для становления воина на примере самурайских семей». Ведёт куратор проекта Аистов Юрий (3 дан Мусо Дзикиден Эйсин Рю Сейто Сэйдэн).

17.00 – Танец в стиле буто. Танец и встреча со зрителями. Проводит Гарафеева Анна  (танцовщица, ученица Мин Танака, прошедшая обучение в Японии).

19.00 – Мастер-класс по айкидо Рэнсинкай. Тактико-техническая подготовка в Айкидо. Проводит Шульц Сергей (3 дан), руководитель До-Дзё «Зансин».

20.00 – Экскурсия по экспозиции.

----------

Дина Скатова (20.12.2010)

----------


## Дина Скатова

спасибо огромное)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ersh

Гламурненько...

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Богемно...  :Smilie:

----------

